# Toro Letter Designations in Model #



## Steve W. (Oct 19, 2020)

Specifically the A letter?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

A is Auto steering


----------



## Steve W. (Oct 19, 2020)

Steve W. said:


> Specifically the A letter?


----------



## Steve W. (Oct 19, 2020)

Thanks for the help.


----------

